# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Jakie witaminy na początek ciąży?

## karotka31

Hej! Chciałam was zapytać jakie witaminy brałyście na początku ciąży. To dopiero drugi miesiąc i biorę póki co kwas foliowy ale chciałabym już zacząć taką pełną suplementację i nie wiem za bardzo co na takim etapie brać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapytaj może na portalu medyczne-forum 
Już widziałam podobny temat. Jak już korzystałam dlatego polecam.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Izudana

chyba najlepiej zacząć od tego co zaleca PTG. Tam masz oprócz kwasu foliowego jeszcze jod, dha, witaminę D. Jak zaczną Cię łapać skurcze to na pewno warto dorzucić do tego magnez, a na późniejszym etapie ciąży żelazo żeby nie doprowadzić do anemii

----------


## monique_madam

Poszukaj sobie jakiegos suplementu na pierwszy trymestr. Sporo jest tego dla kobiet w ciąży ale sprawdzaj dokładnie skład i dokładną ilość

----------


## karotka31

A możecie polecić coś konkretnego? Jak będę tak czytać skład wszystkich tych suplementów to będę szukała do porodu  :Wink:

----------


## Izudana

możesz sobie sprawdzić prenatal uno. Teraz ma jakąś wznowioną formułę i skład jest całkiem sensowny. Masz tam kwas foliowy z folianami, witaminę b6, b12, d3, jod, cholinę i imbir na mdłości więc taki pełen pakiet

----------


## karotka31

A ta cholina to na co? Może jestem ignorantką ale chyba nawet o niej wcześniej nie słyszałam..

----------


## Izudana

o cholinie mówi się w sumie coraz więcej ale ja w sumie też słyszałam o niej dopiero od lekarza. Generalnie wspomaga rozwój mózgu i pamięci dziecka więc na pewno warto ją brać a z pożywienia raczej ciężko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na początku ciąży folik jest najważniejszy bo odgrywa ważną rolę w prawidłowym rzwoju mózgu i chroni od wad cewy nerwowej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie sam folik wystarczył bo w sumie tylko on jest odpowiedzialny za prawidłowy rozwój cewy nerwowej więc na innych witaminach w ogóle się nie skupiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badania wykazały, że kwas foliowy zmniejsza ryzyko występowania wad cewy nerwowej o 70%. Dlatego zaleca się, aby kobiety planujące ciążę zażywały 0,4 mg kwasu foliowego na dobę w okresie trzech miesięcy przed poczęciem, a potem  przez pierwszych 12 tygodni ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja ostatnio stosuję witaminę d, kwas foliowy i suplement dicofer, bo mam straszne niedobory żelaza pomimo diety, ale odkąd go stosuję czuję się dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dieta jak dieta, ale niektóre witaminy łatwo ulatniają się z pożywienia dlatego jest kwas foliowy w tabletkach i wówczas warto sięgnąć chociażby właśnie po folik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja przez całą ciąże od samego początku brałam mame dha premium + i właśnie ten rodzaj jest super, bo jest naładowany witaminami. Było to wygodne, bo w jednej tabletce ma np kwasy dha, jod, magnez, wit d, więc możesz spróbować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto odpowiednio się do tego przygotować, aby zwiększyć szanse na szybsze zajscie w ciąże. Dobra dieta, dużo warzyw i owoców, więcej ruchu, no i suplementy, bo fajnie naładowują organizm witaminami i minerałami, ja brałam mame dha premium + przed zajściem w ciąze i teraz też ja biore, mimo że jestem w 4 miesiacu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja przez całą ciążę i w okresie karmienia piersią brałam mama dha premium plus. Moim zdaniem są dobre bo wszytskie badania wychodziły mi ok i poleciła mi je moja lekarka. Moja koleżanka też je kiedyś brała i sobie chwaliła  :Smile:

----------


## wioleenka

Ja już podczas staran zaczęłam brać mama DHA premium, bałam się, że sam kwas foliowy to może być za mało, ale lekarz powiedział, że już śmiało można zacząć te witaminy. Nie mają jakiegoś przeładowanego składu, tylko to, co niezbędne i zalecane przez ptg. Resztę składników i witamin można spokojnie dostarczyć w zdrowej diecie. Mam zamiar je brać do końca ciąży, albo i dłużej, bo podczas karmienia tez można

----------


## AlinalDib

Ostatnio zrobiłam nawet fotkę tego plakatu, bardzo fajny i wreszcie fajna akcja  
A ja jestem normalnie w szoku, w ciąży nawet pod koniec musiałam najczęściej prosić, żeby ktoś mi ustąpił miejsca, a teraz, jak jeżdżę z Emilem w chuście, to ludzie się normalnie podrywają zazwyczaj, jak tylko wejdę do tramwaju

----------

